# 2001 vw jetta Wolfsburg 1.8t



## Mk4wolfsburgboosted (Jul 25, 2012)

Changed the oil in my jetta and after the 
Car started making a ticking noise from the valve cover it sounds like. Only does it When car is warm and idling at 800 rpm could it be wrong oil or something else please let me know I put 10w-30
In there Mobil 1 synthetic oil any help would be great


----------



## Ktt88 (Aug 27, 2011)

1.8t recommends 5w-40 synthetic 

Try putting in the correct grade of oil:facepalm:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Ktt88 said:


> 1.8t recommends 5w-40 synthetic
> 
> Try putting in the correct grade of oil:facepalm:


I have the same car. I always run m1 10w-30 full synthetic, as do many of my friends. never had a problem, and my engine is still clean inside @ 180,000 miles. it's not the oil.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Big_Tom said:


> I have the same car. I always run m1 10w-30 full synthetic, as do many of my friends. never had a problem, and my engine is still clean inside @ 180,000 miles. it's not the oil.


That is good for you, but if he changes the oil to the recommended grade, the noise should go away. I have seen this very same issue many times. The noise is the cam chain hitting the valve cover and the reason is that there is not enough oil pressure to keep the tensioner pumped up.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

ps2375 said:


> That is good for you, but if he changes the oil to the recommended grade, the noise should go away. I have seen this very same issue many times. The noise is the cam chain hitting the valve cover and the reason is that there is not enough oil pressure to keep the tensioner pumped up.


pure speculation is all that is :thumbup:


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Big_Tom said:


> pure speculation is all that is :thumbup:


Really, cause you've changed oil in how many other 1.8T's? And you've had customers come to you and ask you what that sound is after they changed there own oil.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

ps2375 said:


> Really, cause you've changed oil in how many other 1.8T's? And you've had customers come to you and ask you what that sound is after they changed there own oil.


still pure speculation no matter how many oil changes you do:thumbup:


----------



## 2482 (Sep 14, 2010)

It does sound like the cam adjuster. Like others have said it is more than likely a oil pressure issue or a bad adjuster.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

2482 said:


> It does sound like the cam adjuster. Like others have said it is more than likely a oil pressure issue or a bad adjuster.





Big_Tom said:


> pure speculation is all that is :thumbup:



So it has been said.


----------



## 2482 (Sep 14, 2010)

Its all speculation until the car is sitting in my bay , but all car questions on the internet pure speculation.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

ps2375 said:


> So it has been said.


 nice try lol :thumbdown: 




2482 said:


> Its all speculation until the car is sitting in my bay


 this :thumbup::wave:


----------

